# MSI R6970 Lightning Temp's...



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 28, 2011)

i got this card recently a few days back....

soi thought i'll record the temp's under full load... so i clicked the Button 'K' on MSI Afterburner Software leftside on top...

and it gives the readings.... my card slowly goes upto 84 Degrees,,,?????!!!!!

is this normal behaviour?????


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

If it is going to that temparature under load like when you are playing games then it is acceptable.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 28, 2011)

Cilus said:


> If it is going to that temparature under load like when you are playing games then it is acceptable.



okay 

while playing crysis 2... it reaches that temps.... but my cpu (with stock cooler didnt overclock it)... reached 85 and asus utility gave a warning... is this that bad,.,..????

i used graphics setting as HARDCORE...

other options being GAMER and ADVANCED... now which is the highest profile...??


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

^^I guess its i5 2500k and the temps are high...


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^I guess its i5 2500k and the temps are high...



i'll give you a decription of my cabinet....

my PSU TX750V2's Case Fan is blowing the *air into the* cabinet space...

my cabby has a 120mm Fan on the side blowing air out of the cabinet and front led fan doing the same.... i've options to put four more fans (two on top + 1 at the back + 1 on the side)... will this reduce the temps.,.,????


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Ideally the front fan should be pulling in fresh air to the cabinet. Who set the heat sink fan assembly for your CPU.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> Ideally the front fan should be pulling in fresh air to the cabinet. Who set the heat sink fan assembly for your CPU.



the dealer whom i bought the cpu.. did it... i'm looking to buy Noctua D-14 and planning to overclock my proccy to 4.5ghz 24/7... suggest me in this regard too...


----------



## asingh (Jul 28, 2011)

Re-do the HSF with proper TIM. Your thermals should be fine. Fix the front fan. No need for OEM HSF as of now.


----------



## coolgame (Jul 29, 2011)

i have a 580 lightning.my overclocked (950MHz) on air have been about 80 degrees max.for the D14. 4.5ghz,prime95,75-80 degree range.i m running at 4.5 24x7


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 29, 2011)

coolgame said:


> i have a 580 lightning.my overclocked (950MHz) on air have been about 80 degrees max.for the D14. 4.5ghz,prime95,75-80 degree range.i m running at 4.5 24x7



if i go for liquid cooling for my cpu... will i have to change the fluid in the cooler frequently... for example... H60 of corsair????


----------



## asingh (Jul 29, 2011)

^^
Nopes, it is a sealed unit.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

rahulbalmuri said:


> i got this card recently a few days back....
> 
> soi thought i'll record the temp's under full load... so i clicked the Button 'K' on MSI Afterburner Software leftside on top...
> 
> ...




If I remember properly, that K button would start Kombuster which is a stress tester for your GPU. So expect to see higher temps than what you will get under gaming.


----------

